# Arrow Fireplace insert  [1988-1990



## ehukaku77 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have an Arrow fireplace insert that was installed around 1989-1990. Inefficient  but that was my first mistake. The second was never getting a diagram/parts chart or anything with the stove. Now I have a problem with not being able to close the thing down so it goes through wood like you  know what through a goose. I really need a copy of the schemeatic or whatever for the scope to ascertain how to find the problem and fix it. I will gladly pay for the help if necessary. I do not expect freebies. Any help will be greatfully appreciated.
Aloha, Mark
kailuacustom@msn.com


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2015)

Heatilator brand?  Any idea of model #?


----------

